# Carpet Cleaning



## Shrarvrs88 (May 8, 2010)

I was wondering, what can I use inside my steam cleaner beside the expesive carpet stuff? My brother says pine sol, my hubby thinks soap (as in dish or laundry) and a freind swears by vinegar.

What are your suggestions?


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

OOOOOOOOOOH! Don't use anything very soapy!! You cannot get it out of the fiber and you will have a mess.
I use Oxyclean for carpets weakened down. Weak Vinegar rinse.


----------



## Tilly (Oct 16, 2007)

One cup vinegar per gallon of hot water if you have nasty smells ( kittens!!!!!). !/2 cup for normal cleaning, I've been doing this for years, the carpet looks good still. I use to use my homemade laundry soap in the mix, but found it really isn't needed

Tilly


----------



## Prickle (May 9, 2009)

another vote for Oxyclean.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I came in here today looking to start a thread on the same thing. to see if anyone knew what i could use. i have used the bissell cleaner fluid for years . (my cleaner is a bissell) that costs over 30dollars even at walmart. only fills the container about 4 times. i cleaned 3 carpets today and the bottle is gone.(course it was a bit dirtier than usual because i have had men working outside and using the washroom) i must try vinegar. i always have lots of that on hand. lot less expensive if it works. ~Georgia.


----------

